# Pros and cons of shred instructor



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Personally I couldn't do it. Dealing with the majority of people would drive me nuts. If you do it for the love.of teaching people to ride... Then that's where it's at. 

Fuxkit though, try it, you may love it.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I suck at teaching period. I just don't have the patience for it.

Also, you mention working around your schedule. I don't know if you work full-time, part-time, go to school or whatever but obviously you have a job right now that you don't want to leave. Do you really want to spend a good chunk of your time away from that job/school/whatever not riding, but strapped on a snowboard trying to teach people how to ride while watching other people having a blast? That sounds like a world of suck to me.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You'll either learn to hate snowboarding or love it so much you'll tell everyone how awesome it is and they'll learn to hate you.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You'll either learn to hate snowboarding or love it so much you'll tell everyone how awesome it is and they'll learn to hate you.


hahahah exactly this in a nutshell.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I've friends who have done this for exactly one season and then quit cos it's not worth to miss our rare pow days. 

I couldn't do it. Imagine there's a pow day and you're spending it on the bunny hill with a whiny noob, or worse, have to deal with parents with their high expectations into their next superstar kid. But that's also cos I'm not the type for this anyway.

If you're the type who loves to teach, get an emotional reward out of it, and it's no pain for you to have a class on a day when conditions would be a blast - just try it for a year.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Death would surely be more enjoyable


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Maybe if you're teaching advance level snowboarding so that you can go ride all over the mountain. If you're teach beginners every time you're going to hate it or at least I would.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

DO it! And contrary to popular belief you actually will ride more now than if you didn't teach.

I taught for four years (Holiday Valley in NY), was going to college full time and worked part time at a retail shop in a mall as well. I LOVED it! Feel free to ask any questions but here's a couple quick things

Where are you looking at teaching? Out East jobs are easy, skills needed are low and less competition and lots of night skiing. Out west many resorts are much more selective with who gets to teach and unless you have level 2 or 3 certs getting a job isn't always guaranteed and even then you will be stuck with the most basic students. Night skiing is a huge plus if the resort has it, teach night lessons when conditions aren't ideal anyway and you'll love it. There will be glorious powder days where you'll be stuck teaching J turns at the bottom of the bunny hill starring longingly up at all the people having the best day of the year.

That being said, if you are at a fairly easy going resort the job is cake! My favorite was teaching night lessons, often school groups 3 nights a week. We did 3 lineups and traded what levels we taught each time. And on the good nights by the third lineup there weren't even enough students to need all of us to teach so the rest of us would just get to go out and ride.

If you can manage to get groups that aren't 100% beginners and can actually go down a green do the whole lesson riding switch. You're getting paid to perfect something you might otherwise not want to do. And I do mean perfect. I could easily ride switch before I started teaching but after 6 or so hours a week riding exclusively switch you go from what you thought was good to holy cow I sucked before!

Finally for me half the appeal is being outside AT the mountain. It's just pretty and to be cliche a bad day teaching snowboarding is better than a good day at an office! Even if you're teaching a group of beginners you're still out playing in the snow on the mountain and that's heaven for me. And the best part, it forces you to be at the mountain all the time! You'll find yourself getting there early and staying late to ride in your free time. My best year I taught Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday nights, nights I normally wouldn't have gone out to ride in mediocre conditions. But since I needed to work I'd find myself heading there right after class, riding and having fun until lessons started, and then after lessons ended I'd go ride with the other instructors until the lifts closed, that was an extra like 8 hours a week i otherwise likely wouldn't have ridden. You want to know how to have fun and prorgess, spend hours riding with instructors, it's new homies and free lessons!


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

According to every 80's ski flick, it's a great way to pick up rich women.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

There are some really good benefits to it. Gear deals, usually much cheaper access to AST I & II training. Money is not good at all, so I'd only do it for something to do.

Other thing to look into is volunteer patrolling. I'm going into my third year now, and it's been good. You will certainly learn how to handle a board how you've never handled it at all.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> Maybe if you're teaching advance level snowboarding so that you can go ride all over the mountain. If you're teach beginners every time you're going to hate it or at least I would.


This... I took a lesson this last season to clean up some stuff, he was expecting noobs... His face lit up and he ran to grab goggles once I told him I'd ridden before...


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

BoardWalk said:


> According to every 80's ski flick, it's a great way to pick up rich women.


I suppose if I was a lesbian this may be a bonus haha. 

I talked to someone who taught at the resort previously and he was required 16 days up. I prefer opening riding and so the day I would choose to work (if possible) is night. I could still ride during the day and then work that evening (ideally). I don't care for night riding as there isn't as much open and all the high school/middle school teams are riding at night and hitting the parks. Riding at night when it's dumping is a blast, but I'm a fan of day riding. 

He also said he didn't always get lessons so he just rode if no one showed up. Like I said it's not for the money but for the free pass/perks. 

It's really only under certain circumstances that I would do it because I would be dying if I taught during the day when it's dumping. Let's assume there will be dumping this season!!!! 

Thanks for your input Lab that's really helpful. Job openings don't show up until September so I don't really have much information until they are posted. Just starting to consider it as a possibility at this point.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

lab49232 said:


> DO it! And contrary to popular belief you actually will ride more now than if you didn't teach.
> 
> I taught for four years (Holiday Valley in NY), was going to college full time and worked part time at a retail shop in a mall as well. I LOVED it! Feel free to ask any questions but here's a couple quick things
> 
> ...


I honestly only feel comfortable teaching beginners lol At least before I've started teaching. I was thinking about the riding switch and was thinking that would be an excellent opportunity. I do practice now, but not often enough. It's still awkward and not natural like riding regular. 
Meeting other riders/people is a huge bonus. I mostly ride alone as I have no one dependable and obsessed who rides enough to be on the same level. I feel like I would have more opportunity to progress. It's definitely not for the money and like you said any day on the mountain is better than one in the valley. I just love being up there and it gives me an excuse to stay even longer. I would only go for it if the lessons are at night. 

Thanks for adding to the stoke!!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

This old dad gave it a try for 2 years. Like many have said, it had pros/cons. 

The first year I did it, it was for love of teaching/coaching which I still miss. 
The 2nd year was same reason as above with the added bonus of free family season pass for everyone. Money was very tight so that helped a lot

Preface: we don't have pow days in WI, we DO get 6 bus loads of rich Chicago Aholes that drop their kids at ski school for day care.....I won't go into any more detail other than some of that was just terrible. 

With this we had a lot of India ppl that have really never seen snow or tried a snow sport. As clumsy and awkard as they could be, I had a blast working with those groups. Just so cool to see someone that never played on snow enjoy learning to ride.

The 2nd season, was very rough for me. My job and not getting much personal time to ride at all because I needed to be able to teach. My riding did suffer as did my teaching. We were told if there is no class we could ride and to just ck in every hour. Which I did, they even had my cell to call me to come in to teach if a big group or any group needed instruction. Which they did and I immediately came in. 
The issue arose that I wasn't sitting in the lodge pining for a group to show up like many of the instructors would. They would play cards, read books or chat.....F'that....I rode....like they said I could. It was brought to my attention that even though I met my required hours and was also there when they called to teach. It wasn't what they preferred (my riding on the hill during down time) so all this lead me to not coming back for year 3. Still think about still teaching just doing it for the very minimal pay and no pass that way neither of us is committed to the other

I did meet many great ppl, other instructors that "did" improve my riding. Many of which a few years later I still ride with. It was worth seeing families learn to ride together or help individuals get past an issue and improve. So many rewarding stories with that, more boring 1st time kid daycare stories than I care to admit. 

Oh and even at my hill seniority is a factor. The 1st year you really didn't get the private lessons mostly 1st time newbie kids. So just be prepared. 
Night lessons were very cool. Like mentioned, high school groups can be very fun, even middle school groups were a lot of fun. 

so just some random thoughts from an old dad that tried it.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

slyder said:


> This old dad gave it a try for 2 years. Like many have said, it had pros/cons.
> 
> The first year I did it, it was for love of teaching/coaching which I still miss.
> The 2nd year was same reason as above with the added bonus of free family season pass for everyone. Money was very tight so that helped a lot
> ...


I'm pretty sure we're not quite as racist up here, in what used to be known as the Arctic. Don't get me wrong, we are too

But there are super hot chix of every color, that prevents me from being racist to them. Dudes, haha fuck them.

I have 3 black friends that snowboard, 1 not very often, but the other two go as much as I do. They rip too.

Lots of ****** eyed buddies:facepalm1:

And last year? Year before? A dude from this forum ask if he could come with.

Super religious Indian guy, with a huge beard & turban. Never swore or ate meat. Ever, ha said anyway.

And....... He wouldn't smoke pot. Oh, shitty for you, part of my religion, is doin' what ever the fuck I want, whenever the fuck I wanna do it.
Guess you'll have to open the window I guess:finger1:

You sure you don't want anything from Mcdonalds? haha

Good times, good times. haha


I have a female friend that was hired @ Whistler years ago. They set her up with accommodations, because she was *supposed * to be teaching full time.
Some how, she ended up only workin' 1 day a week.
Rode the other 6 days a week.
That year, she went from being a pretty good rider for a chick

To being able to crush everyone else I know, myself included.
Lib-Tech ended up sending her some decks, she was that good.
She was living the dream.

For that chance alone, I would try it.


There's a buddy of mine on Bomberonline, who has been a snowboard instructor forever. He's the head dude.
He puts on slalom longboarding every Saturday for @ least the 10 years I've known him.
He could answer any thing you wanted, I'm sure.


TT


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ Cool story bro.


----------



## havin_a_ball (Oct 18, 2012)

I taught for 5 years through college (Appalachian State) and it was incredible - really fantastic.

I was on the east coast so snow guns made the industry possible and worrying about POW days wasn't really a factor. If it was snowing that much, there probably weren't going to be any lessons. I started teaching the first year my resort (Appalachian Ski Mountain) allowed snowboarders and it was a really small teaching-focused resort that colleges brought busloads of students to for a week to get their ski (and now snowboard) gym credit. That first class of instructors got training on technique from an AASI II guy which I am so thankful for, so I could develop a good foundation.

I got to ride around in the cat and make the first terrain park, which was really cool in retrospect. I was able to teach the intermediate - advanced classes, so that meant less beginner classes and more riding. In the beginner class there were college chicks, and I was in college, so that was a sweet deal. I had my only Menaje Twa? with a girl I went to high school with and her sorority sister, after they ended up in my class. That probably would not have never happened otherwise.

There is night skiiing in that part of the country so I got to ride every day and really took my riding to the next level.

Money? I avoided lessons when I could get away with it, I think I would get $12 / HR lesson, I got a discount on food, pro-form deals on gear, free equipment repair, had a locker at the mountain, I could go to any mountain in the Region for free, and there were 4 within 30 minutes of my house. After the first year, I switched to the best one of those (Sugar Mountain) to teach at and 2 of my best friends college got jobs there with me teaching snowboarding, so we taught 2 or 3 lessons in the morning on the weekend, and then rode the rest of the day, legendary hi-jinx ensued. We didn't have to wait in lift lines of course either.

After my second year of teaching, I was good enough where I could start competing in the USASA series and ride / hang out with the guys who I really had held on a pedestal my freshman year, so that was just the next level of progression. 

All my classes were now in the business school so I got all my classes on Tuesday and Thursday which meant even more day riding and more progression. I eventually got a couple of sponsors, plenty of free and cheap gear, lots of free or highly discounted bar drinks, trip to the USASA finals, weekend hookups (chicks love the jacket and nametag), and became really good at riding fast on hardpack and ice (like actual ice).

I don't know if all teaching jobs are like this, but you'll get at least some of those perks, and if you want to ride all the time then get a job teaching or ski patrol - that's the primary goal anyway.

good luck!:hairy:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Patience is key, if you don't have that don't even think about teaching. While you will get people who just seem to pick things up from you merely doing it in front of them you'll also get the polar opposites where even when you are holding their hands every step they still can't seem to figure it out. They'll still get it but you'll need to rethink how to explain things and demonstrate things for different people on the fly which can be tough in the beginning.

You'll also be teaching beginners a lot to start but honestly, as long as you are patient and don't mind being on a bunny hill teaching beginners is fairly easy once you do it a few times and get a good routine. I can still teach about 90% of people how to make their first turns within 2-3 hours following my old routine I use to do before getting into freestyle coaching. For the other 10% I can have them turning by the end of a full days lesson unless theirs some kind of disability to work with which does happen from time to time. 

I taught beginners for a year before getting recruited to coach freestyle lessons but in that first year my switch riding went thru the roof along with my butters since once I got the kids turning I would just send them down the bunny hill while watching from above then make my way down doing butters, switch or whatever else I wanted to work on so there's a big plus there for your riding. Keep in mind though that unless there is thunder and lightning, if people show up, you will work. It could be pouring rain or -30 deg but there is ALWAYS someone who will think it's a good day to learn, and with you being lowest on the totem pole it'll most likely be you doing it.

In the end it really comes down to you and what you like. I've been teaching/coaching for about 9 years now and love helping kids stomp tricks they've been trying to stomp all winter but just can't seem to get. I must've taught over 20 people this year to do their first backflip in just one day when they've been trying to work up to it for months and every time I get just as stoked as they do when they land it.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

wut no mention of the benefits of 

crabs, herps, corndogs and hipster beer for shred instructors and the awesome tips from the parents of the screamers :jumping1:


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i'm a terrible teacher so i wouldn't do it. a couple of my friends became instructors many years ago and one of them had the nose or tail (i forget which) of his board broken off because one of the beginners that he was teaching slammed into it. i guess that would be one of the cons lol.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> i'm a terrible teacher so i wouldn't do it. a couple of my friends became instructors many years ago and one of them had the nose or tail (i forget which) of his board broken off because one of the beginners that he was teaching slammed into it. i guess that would be one of the cons lol.


hahaha definitely con, I'll be using my Pickle for those days so if anything happens I won't be too heartbroken over it.... I guess. 

Right on! I appreciate the feedback everyone. People have told me the last two years or so I should do this and I always thought it sounded like a terrible idea. However, it seems like the time is right to give it a shot and see if I love or hate it. Especially since I feel like I'm at a place where I am good enough to impart my shred skills onto a paying customer. haha kidding. Hopefully I will post an update in the "Today I Love" this winter about how I'm so stoked to be doing this. :bop:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Definitely let us know if you have a threesome like the dude a few posts back..


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Argo said:


> Definitely let us know if you have a threesome like the dude a few posts back..


Pics:hairy:, pics too. Er.. Or it didn't happen.

Or just pm me a couple & I'll send some back.

You'll likey:embarrased1:


TT


----------



## havin_a_ball (Oct 18, 2012)

Rogue said:


> Hopefully I will post an update in the "Today I Love" this winter about how I'm so stoked to be doing this. :bop:


good luck! should be great


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Not becoming an instructor but I can teach people ski but I find snowboarding harder to describe or they don't understand what I am talking about most of the time.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Yeah I think that will be the interesting part, trying to explain how to do different things to people who have no experience. And getting creative with those who have a longer learning curve.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Update: Looks like I'm going to follow through and be an instructor. I've waffled back and forth on this, but I'm just going to say F it and give it a shot! It's also looking like they will accommodate my schedule so I can do evening/nights that way I don't miss out on those early am pow days :hairy: I can ride during the day and teach in the evening.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Rogue said:


> Update: Looks like I'm going to follow through and be an instructor. I've waffled back and forth on this, but I'm just going to say F it and give it a shot! It's also looking like they will accommodate my schedule so I can do evening/nights that way I don't miss out on those early am pow days :hairy: I can ride during the day and teach in the evening.


you go girl. 

let us know how you like it. 

I got asked to teach at my local mtn, but opted not to because I don't have a set schedule with my work. Interested in hearing how you like it.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Congrats!!! :cheer: Hope it works out great for ya!!! 

If nothing else,.. It'll be good experience!


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

I am so jealous. I live in NYC and planning to buy a car (pain in the ass to own a car in NYC) but hopefully next year I can apply for a part - time instructor job next year and then we will see.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Agree with BA you will either love it or hate it.... and as others have said give it a go:embarrased1:








:snowboard3:


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Goodluck Rogue! hope you have a good experience from it.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I enjoyed it the 2 yrs I did it and I still miss it. 
Once you do one season then evaluate your personal pros/cons to see if you enjoyed it enough to do again. 

We have a lot of Eastern Indian that come up from Chicago. Kinda cool to see ppl that may never seen real snow or tried a snow sport try it out. Matty and I have seen some real failures with this as well.

I have been playing on the bunny hill and acutally went and given a mini lesson to ppl like this before. Rewarding to me, and they were very thankful as well. 
Its good to see ppl enjoy it rather than struggle and hate it.

Hope you get out of it what it is you envision it to be


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the support and well wishes! As long as my students don't crash into a pole I think I'll consider it a success!! lol 

Plus if I work enough shifts for the free season pass then that will make up for the snow tires I am likely buying this week!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

...Rogue...how many shifts do you have to work for a pass?...Does it mean that you have to actually teach a certain number of classes or is it just showing up and checking in or are there scheduled days? There must be a lot of folks that want to be instructors.

Up here, sometimes the hill can't find enough folks that want to be instructors because of the check-in requirements...which in the past, was only 2 times a day...if you were at the hill...and often you had to sign up for a certain number of Saturdays or Sundays and some days during the winter holidays.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I will share this: 

We were required to check in every hour. Additionally I gave them my cell to call and I always came off the hill immediately when they called to instruct. 
We were told if we weren't teaching we could ride AND I did, I also always checked in. 

Part of my leaving was I a difference of opinion here. My boss didn't like I wasn't sitting in the lodge pine'ing away waiting for a group to walk in and pounce on to teach. There are tons of those instructors sitting playing cards and resting just waiting to for a group. 
Im not that guy, I ride. So we parted ways as they did't like the fact I wouldn't waste my day or precious riding time waiting for groups in the lodge. SO there are also some politics involved.Maybe not by you, but sure was by me.

Just another tid bit of info and every place will be different. Just sharing....


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I can't even teach my buddies, trying to teach strangers is gonna be impossible.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

On the plus side maybe you can meet some rich doctor or lawyer who has a land rover with 4x4.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

f00bar said:


> On the plus side maybe you can meet some rich doctor or lawyer who has a land rover with 4x4.


around here it would be some caffeinated jacked IT, cisco, ms or amazon hipster dweeb :jumping1:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> around here it would be some caffeinated jacked IT, cisco, ms or amazon hipster dweeb :jumping1:


Maybe not worth it then. Could always just tie them up and take the car I guess.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ...Rogue...how many shifts do you have to work for a pass?...Does it mean that you have to actually teach a certain number of classes or is it just showing up and checking in or are there scheduled days? There must be a lot of folks that want to be instructors.
> 
> Up here, sometimes the hill can't find enough folks that want to be instructors because of the check-in requirements...which in the past, was only 2 times a day...if you were at the hill...and often you had to sign up for a certain number of Saturdays or Sundays and some days during the winter holidays.


It says 18 but I will be speaking with someone from there soon and find out more details. They know my winter work schedule is Thurs, Fri, Sat and I want to work Wed evening/night. I've already bought my season pass so if it doesn't work out I'm not losing anything but if it does I'm gaining a lot. 



slyder said:


> Just another tid bit of info and every place will be different. Just sharing....


Thank you for sharing your experience! 



speedjason said:


> I can't even teach my buddies, trying to teach strangers is gonna be impossible.


Word, which is why I'm trying with strangers. I'm getting compensated for it and they won't be holding me back when I'm riding on my own time. 



f00bar said:


> On the plus side maybe you can meet some rich doctor or lawyer who has a land rover with 4x4.





f00bar said:


> Maybe not worth it then. Could always just tie them up and take the car I guess.


A sugar daddy who can keep my addiction going ??? I'm down ! :hairy:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Rogue said:


> A sugar daddy who can keep my addiction going ??? I'm down ! :hairy:


Oh boy. Now your inbox is gonna fill up with PMs


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

f00bar said:


> On the plus side maybe you can meet some rich doctor or lawyer who has a land rover with 4x4.





wrathfuldeity said:


> around here it would be some caffeinated jacked IT, cisco, ms or amazon hipster dweeb :jumping1:





Rogue said:


> ...A sugar daddy who can keep my addiction going ??? I'm down ! :hairy:



Do those come in female,..???  :lol:

I could go for another "Shug-ah Momma!!" (…I learned _a lot_ after the last one!!!)  :hairy:


----------



## Ashcampbell (Mar 14, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Do those come in female,..???  :lol:


All depends on YOUR technique.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Spoke with the rep or whatever her title is and they are down to let me just work Wednesday night. Apparently this is an exception as they require weekends and holidays. It is 18 shifts so I'll have to work more than one on Wednesdays which is the downside. If it's a full on pow day I cringe inside of missing one flake one line one fresh track. But it obviously isn't the whole day and I rather miss some riding time on a week day and be able to resume than be a weekend warrior as a rule. YUCK!! Which brings me to the point where they don't want to see me freeriding on the weekends which is fair considering I said I cannot work weekends. 

The upside is if you are scheduled an no one shows or the weather keeps people from coming it still counts as shift. 

I honestly had a grin ear to ear talking with her because she loved my application and was quite frankly impressed. Not with my skills obviously, they haven't seen those or lack thereof, but rather for just being me and my stoke/passion for riding. 

I don't feel like this is a done deal until I do the tryout/training because as good as it sounds maybe I'll hate it, so I'm reserving the possibility it won't work, but honestly I think it will be a positive learning experience. 

Oh, and to close, she said most of their part time instructors are DOCTORS LAWYERS ARCHITECTS etc. I see a husband in my future :hairy:


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

Best of luck. On a further note I found my SO on the slopes. Guess what? Yeppers I am an engineer.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Rogue said:


> Spoke with the rep or whatever her title is and they are down to let me just work Wednesday night. Apparently this is an exception as they require weekends and holidays. It is 18 shifts so I'll have to work more than one on Wednesdays which is the downside. If it's a full on pow day I cringe inside of missing one flake one line one fresh track. But it obviously isn't the whole day and I rather miss some riding time on a week day and be able to resume than be a weekend warrior as a rule. YUCK!! Which brings me to the point where they don't want to see me freeriding on the weekends which is fair considering I said I cannot work weekends.
> 
> The upside is if you are scheduled an no one shows or the weather keeps people from coming it still counts as shift.
> 
> ...


just know that you will have to put those moves on them, alot of them are socially awkward..... its getting better than it used to be though, they are way more "normal" these days and not as antisocial as 10+ years ago.


----------



## SickTrickz96 (Jan 1, 2015)

Ive been a snowboard instructor for the past 2 seasons and for the most part I have loved it. It has been a great part time job while I am in college. For the most part I teach groups of beginners but I have taught a few advanced and private lessons.

*Pros:*
Flexible work schedule
Free season pass
More time spent at the mountain
Riding has drastically improved from free riding clinics
Most the other instructors are pretty chill
If I don't have a class to teach I get to ride

*Cons*
Pay is soso - its more of a job for extra spending money, not really to make a living off of
you must have A LOT of patience to deal with teaching some people
Teaching snowboarding is a lot harder than teaching ski lessons.
Be prepared for guests to crash into you hitting your board, a lot of the instructors at my mountain have a designated teaching board they don't mind getting banged up

this is really all I can think of at the moment
If you have any questions, lmk


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Just curious. Tips? Do most people. I always throw at least a $5 in at the end, or whatever my next smallest is.


----------



## SickTrickz96 (Jan 1, 2015)

f00bar said:


> Just curious. Tips? Do most people. I always throw at least a $5 in at the end, or whatever my next smallest is.


Most the tips I have gotten was from teaching private lessons and its usually ranged anywhere from $5-$40

I don't get many tips from teaching group lessons, but every once and awhile I do


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

f00bar said:


> Just curious. Tips? Do most people. I always throw at least a $5 in at the end, or whatever my next smallest is.


:eyetwitch2: :eyetwitch2: :eyetwitch2: 

_$5???? _ :eyetwitch2: I tipped my guy a $20 each time. And I'm a _broke_ assed mutha!!!  (...of course first lesson was a group lesson where I was the only student. :jumping1: So,.. Wasn't like there were 6-7 ppl each slippin' him a fiver!) :dunno: 


Rouge,..!!! Don't let those rich assed doctors, architects, etc. get away with cheapin' out!! Not on the tip and _definitely_ *not on the pre-nup!!! * :laugh:

:hairy:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I would always toss a $20 for a tip when my son used to get lessons, when he was younger he would have an instructor every day he rode at wolf creek from about 6 until he was 11. I wound still get him an instructor at odd mountains until a year ago or so. Usually as a tour guide as he would end up alone in the group due to lack of skill in other students to pair him with.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> :eyetwitch2: :eyetwitch2: :eyetwitch2:
> 
> _$5???? _ :eyetwitch2: I tipped my guy a $20 each time. And I'm a _broke_ assed mutha!!!  (...of course first lesson was a group lesson where I was the only student. :jumping1: So,.. Wasn't like there were 6-7 ppl each slippin' him a fiver!) :dunno:
> 
> ...


$20 for a group lesson? That seems excessive. It'd be $120/hr on lesson tips. And where I go at least it is what it is, a part time job for a hs/college kid to make a few bucks.

Privates are a bit different.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Yup tips pretty much come exclusively from private lessons. Group lessons especially at night are often school or other organized groups and you'll never see a tip from them. Once got bought a waffle from the Waffle Hut at Holiday Valley after a lesson. As a broke college student it was better than almost any $2 or $3 tip I ever got.

The real money is private request lessons. A lot of resorts pay anywhere from 20-50% to instructors if someone requests them for a private lesson. Private lesson at $100 and you get 50% plus your normal wage, all the sudden you can actually make money! Use to sit at the bar every day after work and chat up the middle to older age people, especially couples you could tell were on vacation. Almost always would get a beer bought for me and then if they had kids learning, boom private lesson request.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Do those come in female,..???  :lol:


No, they do not.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

A little update, I have one more day of training and then I find out if they offer me a job. 

After today though, I feel pretty unprepared. We did indoor training (monsoon outside and some of us could only go today/tomorrow for second half) and went through the lesson again with a partner. First two days (8-5) were outside. There are little details our instructor didn't cover and now it has me doubting if I can do this and my exhaustion has me wondering if I want to do this.


I haven't slept much, leadership isn't organized and quite frankly I feel hasn't respected our time for those of us who are doing part time instructing. It's been kind of like boot camp. Maybe it's normal, not that I would know, but maybe not what I expected? Idk I'm mostly just tired and wanted to vent a few doubts.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

How were the blizzaks though?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Shoot a pm to Poutanen. He could proly tell you if your instruction has been sub-standard or just par for the course.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

Rogue said:


> A little update, I have one more day of training and then I find out if they offer me a job.
> 
> After today though, I feel pretty unprepared. We did indoor training (monsoon outside and some of us could only go today/tomorrow for second half) and went through the lesson again with a partner. First two days (8-5) were outside. There are little details our instructor didn't cover and now it has me doubting if I can do this and my exhaustion has me wondering if I want to do this.
> 
> ...


i remember a long time ago when my friends became instructors all they had to do was ride down the mountain switch haha


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Rogue said:


> A little update, I have one more day of training and then I find out if they offer me a job.
> 
> After today though, I feel pretty unprepared. We did indoor training (monsoon outside and some of us could only go today/tomorrow for second half) and went through the lesson again with a partner. First two days (8-5) were outside. There are little details our instructor didn't cover and now it has me doubting if I can do this and my exhaustion has me wondering if I want to do this.
> 
> ...


Hang in there. Don't let the BS and exhaustion weed you out. Work past their unorganized cluster fuck and once you become the new shred instructor they better watch out.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

It was quite difficult to come to this decision, but I decided against being an instructor. I was excited about every part, but the actual instructing. I don't feel prepared enough, my confidence dropped and the fun was sucked out. Snowboarding for me is freedom and escape, and after 3 days of sub par training (imo) with one more to go, all of that was erased. The last thing I want is my passion for riding to be diminished, so perhaps after I have more experience, I'll try again. I don't want to be stressed out about teaching or being on the mountain. Teaching isn't for everyone and right now it's not for me. I'm disappointed, but I'm also happy I challenged myself and I tried something I NEVER thought I would be able to do. Sometimes it works out and sometimes it doesn't. Everything we do is a learning experience and I know I have learned much from this one.Thanks for everyone's support and feedback in this endeavor!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Rogue said:


> It was quite difficult to come to this decision, but I decided against being an instructor. I was excited about every part, but the actual instructing. I don't feel prepared enough, my confidence dropped and the fun was sucked out. Snowboarding for me is freedom and escape, and after 3 days of sub par training (imo) with one more to go, all of that was erased. The last thing I want is my passion for riding to be diminished, so perhaps after I have more experience, I'll try again. I don't want to be stressed out about teaching or being on the mountain. Teaching isn't for everyone and right now it's not for me. I'm disappointed, but I'm also happy I challenged myself and I tried something I NEVER thought I would be able to do. Sometimes it works out and sometimes it doesn't. Everything we do is a learning experience and I know I have learned much from this one.Thanks for everyone's support and feedback in this endeavor!


That was why I decided against being Ski Patrol. The intensive training and required work schedule took all the fun out of going to the hill. Most folks I know that SP are retired or already have their first responder/ems training. Just enjoy your season, I think it's gonna be a great one!:grin:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Rogue,
There are people who are instructors who enjoy teaching. But what it is really, is is an excuse to say they have a job and it it's an excuse to go to the mountain. And once there they pray that there is no groups or people wanting instruction so that they can go shred the hill. And at the end of the day they can tell friends and family than it was a tough day at work.
There are also plenty of people at the hill you need help and if you just offer a pointer or two on the chair to help them get going down the hill better... You are a stranger instructor...lol...just helping somebody out...which is stokage points


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

What kind of training and stuff were they having you do? Outside of the hours and poor leadership, what stuff were they making you do while at the hill?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

you know you probably saved yourself. A beginning instructor and with few years of riding...its about can you ride (just make it down the hill)...and more importantly can you handle screamers and brats...without putting them in danger....a risk management and public relations issue. 

My daughter...her first full season of skiing...was a ski instructor (had never taken a ski lesson) part of the training was skiers had to snowboard and snowboarders had to ski for the day. So they made her ride (which she had been riding 7-8 years) she passed and went on to be a ski instructor for the screamers. to which it was basically babysitting on skis...playing games and throwing snowballs and then talking shit to the parents that their child had talent and skillz that kill. And she got tips and request for privates.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Rogue said:


> It was quite difficult to come to this decision, but I decided against being an instructor. I was excited about every part, but the actual instructing. I don't feel prepared enough, my confidence dropped and the fun was sucked out.


Hey, you gotta go with your gut instinct, and never say you'll never do it in the future!



Deacon said:


> That was why I decided against being Ski Patrol. The intensive training and required work schedule took all the fun out of going to the hill. Most folks I know that SP are retired or already have their first responder/ems training. Just enjoy your season, I think it's gonna be a great one!:grin:


For me I find it actually the opposite. I had been on snow for some 25 or so years prior to becoming a patroller... (5 years on skis, 20 on a board) I was ready for something to change it up and challenge me. I found that despite the fact I thought I was a snowboard expert, I still have lots to learn. Even just doing the "odd jobs" that a patroller does, sign erection, installing fence, carrying stuff down the hill, etc. makes me have to think about how I'm going to board again. Then there's the fact that I've become a patroller instructor, and have to prove to really picky people that my boarding is at a high level. It means I'm spending my spare time now riding stuff that I normally wouldn't ride.

The commitment is also my own choosing. For my hill, you need to do three weekend days per month to be considered "meeting your objective", and you pick which three days you want to patrol. I choose to do more, and I choose to do the instructor courses on my own time, I also am one of the executives for our hill which takes up more time, but it's all my choice and that's the important part I think. If I ever felt backed into doing something I'd say screw this and be done with it.

For me I can't imagine NOT patrolling. My wife comes with me to a lot of the events because she enjoys hanging out with all of us. We patrol running races in the summer which gets me out on my bike in places I wouldn't normally ride. And then there's the plus of being first on the hill on a powder day!!! :grin:

I think it would be a big difference if you were looking at the paid patrol. Spending all winter at the hill, with almost no time off, low pay, and a potentially demanding job... No thanks! But the volunteer side is a different animal.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Rogue,
> There are people who are instructors who enjoy teaching. But what it is really, is is an excuse to say they have a job and it it's an excuse to go to the mountain. And once there they pray that there is no groups or people wanting instruction so that they can go shred the hill. And at the end of the day they can tell friends and family than it was a tough day at work.


I'm pretty hard on myself and I don't want to do something unless I feel like I'm really going to contribute to their experience. I am basically the only one telling myself I can't do it, but that was enough. Being stressed about it is not what I want to feel. I also don't want to dread students showing up and hoping they don't. I don't have lack of motivation to ride. Some people were there to ride more. I was there for the perks and free advanced lessons to be a better rider and have better riders to ride with. Yeah, they could have hired me, but idk. 



Matty_B_Bop said:


> What kind of training and stuff were they having you do? Outside of the hours and poor leadership, what stuff were they making you do while at the hill?


Saturday and Sunday we were to be at the resort at 8am. Lifts don't run until 9. We chatted with our instructor for like 20 minutes then waited until the lifts started running. (We could have started at 830) We did some freeriding (thank God because we had powpow!) Had like a 30 minute lunch went back out until 4. Finished up before 5. So I'm waking up at 5am and getting home at 630pm. 
We all taught each other some kind of snowboarding trick that we picked. She taught us some fun stuff. Then she taught us shit we needed to know for our written test. Movement Analysis, responsibility code, smart style, beginner progression, learning style, group handling, teaching style, board movements, and a few other things. Second day we taught each other the beginner progression, then each person taught the group part of the lesson. It was the first time our instructor taught other instructors so I think she left things out. 
So....monsoon rolls in and they cancel Mon/Tues classes and it's the only days two some of us can go. So one instructor who has been doing this forever says he will teach us inside Monday. We partner up and teach each other the lesson inside. The guy I was with did an awesome job and then my brain went blank when I went. 
Then he goes over how to teach different age groups and no one had been reading the manual (like I want to read when I get home!). So he touched on the kids and said today we would hike outside and ride and teach each other (another monsoon, not exaggerating) how we would teach each age group and what are the differences. 
Obviously the other people in my group are sticking it out (8) and going yesterday/today. The other people are finishing their training over the next few weekends. 
4 days in a row is too much. Now I feel like I'm complaining, but I guess that's the gist of it.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

4 days in a row of anything can be over whelming the first time. Sounds like the better plan for you at least would have been to spread it out a bit. Not that you have any way of knowing these things prior.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> you know you probably saved yourself. A beginning instructor and with few years of riding...its about can you ride (just make it down the hill)...and more importantly can you handle screamers and brats...without putting them in danger....a risk management and public relations issue.
> 
> My daughter...her first full season of skiing...was a ski instructor (had never taken a ski lesson) part of the training was skiers had to snowboard and snowboarders had to ski for the day. So they made her ride (which she had been riding 7-8 years) she passed and went on to be a ski instructor for the screamers. to which it was basically babysitting on skis...playing games and throwing snowballs and then talking shit to the parents that their child had talent and skillz that kill. And she got tips and request for privates.


I have no problem with the social aspect of teaching, for me it's the technical explaining. I've heard teaching skiing is easier, but I wouldn't know. One of my friends had been snowboarding a year or two and became an instructor. I can definitely ride, but breaking down each step is another story. Most of the people in my group had been riding for an average of 15+ years. This is my 5 season with the last three having a season pass. I'm probably overthinking everything, but c'est la vie, this is where I'm at. 

Did she teach kids only? We had a 15 year old in our group and she'd be teaching kids only.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Rogue said:


> 4 days in a row is too much. Now I feel like I'm complaining, but I guess that's the gist of it.


Might want to sleep on it if you still have the option to finish in a few weeks. Maybe just overload isn't the way to teach people how to teach people? :grin:

With the patrol we did two nights a week to start, with some online stuff in between on our time. As it was 99% new to me I liked the Monday/Thursday format. Gave me time to absorb and work on each section before moving on.

I'm certainly not a medical expert after the first aid portion of the training, and I certainly feel like I learned more during my 5 one on one orientation days at the hill than I did in the classroom setting. I still want to work on, and get better at first aid and patrolling in general.

You seem like you don't take decisions lightly, so I doubt you'd take teaching lightly either, and my guess is even if you feel uneasy about it now, you'd quickly pick up techniques to help people become better snowboarders and have fun while doing it.

I think the main thing to think about is if you'll enjoy it. If you honestly think you won't enjoy it, then don't do it! I really enjoy patrolling, not every minute of it, but the overall experience to me is very positive, so I keep doing it. If I find at the end of a season (not a day because bad days can happen), that I didn't enjoy patrolling for that season, then I'll probably quit until I'm retired and have nothing better to do...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Rogue said:


> I have no problem with the social aspect of teaching, for me it's the technical explaining. I've heard teaching skiing is easier, but I wouldn't know. One of my friends had been snowboarding a year or two and became an instructor. I can definitely ride, but breaking down each step is another story. Most of the people in my group had been riding for an average of 15+ years. This is my 5 season with the last three having a season pass. I'm probably overthinking everything, but c'est la vie, this is where I'm at.
> 
> Did she teach kids only? We had a 15 year old in our group and she'd be teaching kids only.


She only taught 4-9 year old kids and she had fun...basically she is a big goof ball herself. But she liked the perks of hitting bc and challenging herself. When she was a young 17...like 5'2" and 125, her high school senior project was training with the Baker patrol...did all their training with them...avy, ropes, first aid...the whole bit. The pay off was getting to go BC with patrollers on their off time and ski huge deep lines that mere mortals only dream of. They even let her call the shots on a couple of basket cases cause she was first on the scene.


----------

